# cache muzzleloader deer



## pizzaman_288 (Apr 26, 2010)

i was curious if anyone else had this tag and needed a hunting partner im not real familiar with the area but am not afraid to hike i dont have an atv or horses so i would have to hike please let me know as my wife doesnt want me hunting alone


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Best of luck in finding someone. Just a note, I deleted your duplicate post in big game as it creates a lot of confusion when you make duplicate posts, someone replies and then sees your identical post not realizing it is in another forum w/o their post thinking that it has been deleted...that is why it is against the rules. Let us know how the hunt goes.


----------



## CROC (Sep 12, 2007)

PM

:grin:


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Didn't you already get a 2 point last year? And you didn't even post pictures of it?


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Nambaster said:


> Didn't you already get a 2 point last year? And you didn't even post pictures of it?


I was thinking the same... I thought you bagged one last year in the rifle hunt in tht unit last year. Anyways, I'd start checking out the area where you tagged out last year. The muzz hunt is a blast- you should be able to access plenty of roads without a truck. You can get to some good areas off of the sinks road- it's maintained very well.


----------



## pizzaman_288 (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes I did get a little guy last year on the rifle hunt I'm more looking for a partner to hunt with so I'm not hunting a lone safety in numbers my wife doesn't like for me to hunt alone so to make her happy I'm looking for someone to go with and sometimes more eyes are better


----------

